# Live Ornamental fish



## fishkampung

PT Fish Kampung is a company working in tropical fresh water ornamental fish, sources from various regions in Indonesia

we are the right choice and you can be assured that a large number of species are available in stock and fully quarantined before export.


see more and visit us here ;

http://www.fishkampung.com



or you can call us +6221 82400679 / +62857 11791088 or email us [email protected].


----------

